# Siamese



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

How do you get richer color points in a siamese line? I found a siamese at my local pet store and am wondering how easy it would be to get nice looking siamese out of it. It has some pretty poor points but it will give me something to work with.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Breeding to extreme black can darken the points but I found myself that breeding to good pointed (extreme) siamese was the best way to improve my stock.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

I dont have access to extreme siamese or i would have them and would not be asking this question.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That was a bit rude, HtrKid.

Siameece gave you a perfect answer. That is the best way to improve Siamese.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

I know sorry about that SiamMeece. Ill change the question then. I have access to one siamese buck with not so good color. How can i make it better with only that one siamese buck. Like what should i breed him to?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

black will darken points on babies

darker pointed siamese will help darken the points on the babies

*this is the same answer SiamMeece gave you but is the best answer.*


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Ignore me I'm stupid


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

> Cull all the himi babies in the litter once color starts to show[they'll be the white ones, the siamese will be beigey]


Did you mean the PEW not the Himi?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You have decades or a century of work ahead of you if you decide to use only pet store mice, since you've in effect decided to start from "step zero" while others are way ahead of you, so you may not get very far.

If you really want to get the points as rich and deep as possible, you have to decide to invest in mice from a breeder and work from there so you're not always climbing uphill, or worse, going backwards. I know this isn't the easiest answer if you don't want to spend a lot of money, but it's unfortunately the only answer.










That's a Siamese I bred accidentally (extreme black X extreme black), so the points could be a bit darker if they were selected for, but it gives you an idea of what's possible.

(edited because I can't seem to get the photo tags to work right today!)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

gorgeous siamese*


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's a Siamese, as I said in the actual post.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry  i was reading and thinking differently at the same time...


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Im hoping that out of one of My latest litter I get some with much darker points.I have been trying a while now it doesnt happen over night as the other members have said .I tried with pet shop mice no good you just get alot of runt mice .Try and get some off a breeder.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

If i could get some off of a breeder i would. It is just out of the question at this point.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just keep plodding on, breeding only the darkest Siamese mice together, and you'll see some improvement every generation, even it's small. You won't be able to improve to show type without bringing in show mice, but you can steadily improve colour.

Don't cull as pinkies unless the litter is particularly large (over 10) - if you cull pinkies you may be culling your darkest mice without realising. Then, when the fur comes through (if you want to cull) you can take out the palest ones. The best Siamese are usually completely brown as furry babies, so discard any creamy ones, then discard any that are creamy across the shoulders and brown on the head and bum. As adults, only breed the darkest few. Breeding paler mice will set your plans back. If you need to use another colour, only use self blacks. Avoid using any other colour, it will only dilute your Siamese. Also avoid tans, that will make a white belly on a Siamese so you won't be able to see the shadings on the belly and marked mice as these will bring white tail tips and toes to your mice. If you have no self blacks a self blue would be the least damaging choice - but you will get blue point Siamese popping out.

Keep taking pictures in natural light of every generation at different ages to refer back to, this will last longer than your memory 

Hope this helps you and good luck. I just love smeezies 

Sarah xxx


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you SarahY!!  That was the exact kind of answer i was looking for.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're welcome! Don't forget to show us pictures 

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Breed the buck to a black doe; cross the females back to the Siamese buck. You will get a couple of siamese babies. First generation of this you will probably not see much difference in the points.But, pick the ones that seem darker, and keep breeding the darkest points to the darkest points over and over and over and over and over and over......you might want to outcross to a black again that's unrelated to the two you started with so you don't end up with a bunch of unhealthy harmful double recessives. And, as pointed out, you'd probably have Himilayans you might or might not want to cull.

Yes, you can also buy good Siamese to start out with...sheesh...that would be easy, wouldn't it?! But you didn't ask about where to GET Siamese; you wanted to know how to BREED them not buy them.

It's meritorious (good) to take on a job like trying to make your own meeces better; don[t let anyone try to tell you otherwise. Any fool can go and buy show quality meeces, and you ain't that fool...


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

If i had the money to dish out i would have some great siamese. But a teenager doesnt usually have 400$ laying around.


----------

